# Filter Identification plz



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

I posted this in my journal thread but Kristin suggested that I post it here as well.

Here are some pics of the filter. Please let me know if you can identify it, and if you have an clue how to properly set it up. Any ideas on how to get the water out off the filter compartments without filling the entire tank up?







*Here is the pump and air stone that was inside of the filter box. The air stone was in the small compartment on the right, and the pump was placed inside one of the filters in the left compartment.*












*As you can see the wood trim above the filters is in bad shape. Do you think it would be a good idea to sand it down? Is there a particular sealant that I should use that isn't toxic?*

*Here is a pic of the corner of the trim. I'm thinking about just putting some touch up paint on it.*










*Here is a pic of the covers, an 'extra pump', and some rocks he gave us. This pic is actually of the underside of the tops. The tops of them are wood, and probably also need to be sanded down.*










*Here is a pic of where the light balast is suppossed to go. I'm not quite sure if I'm going to be able to fit a standard ballast in there and still be able to put the lids on.*









*Your advice is very much appreciated.*


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I see my image host is acting up. I'll repost the pics that aren't showing up tonight. If anyone can figure out what it is with the pics that are up I would appreciate it.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I see the pics just fine.

So, this is a "flat-backed hex" tank with a built-in corner filter? Is that the whole filter, or is there a hole drilled in the bottom of the tank under it?
It looks like the kind with no hole for a sump, being a complete unit by itself, except for that obvious hole drilled right above it.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, this is the entire filter, and it is built into the tank. There are no holes in it. My best guess is that it draws water in where you see the grates. The grates don't actually open. Instead it seems to have a very small gab between the front wall, and the box. I guess it draws water down there there, into the first box, then to the second box, and from there to the tank. Pretty darn complicated. 

Based on what you see do you think I would be better off just using a canister filter? I guess I could use the box for the input/output of the canister. 

I just hate the idea of spending a couple hundred on a new filter if I can get this one to work well.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Just study it a bit and I think you'll see how the water flows through it. That should tell you where to put the pump. It looks to me like it also may have a skimmer chamber, but maybe not. anyway, you should see some chambers for media, one for something else like a heater or a skimmer, and one for a submersible pump.
You are correct in that the water enters through the weir slots.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

We finally figured out what this is... It's a DAS (Dutch Aquariam Systems) H39. Dh got the diagram e-mailed to us from DAS... not sure we are going to use it though, from the limited info we can find online, it doesn't appear to be very effective.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

WHAT WHAT WHAT Mrs. I<3 fish. LOL nice to met you. Ya I figured it was going to be something none of us knew. But welcome to FF


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks! 

Funny thing is that the introduction that is posted under I <3 Fish was actually me, then hubby took over my account so I had to create another one. (He's a bit hooked on fish now.)


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL I am to. When I talk to my parents it is always how my fish tank is awesome. And how I need money for it lol. My mom hates to take me to LFS cause it smells like fish I was like lol of course it is a fish store. So my dad has to take me cause he understands my hobby. So have you guys decided what to get for it yet?


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

Not yet... still in the planning stages. 

We still have a bit of work to do as far as sanding, lighting and filtration too.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

Ya I asked your BF/husband how many inchs you have for lights but he never responded


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

I'll try to remember to measure tonight, he's been super busy at work today. And he put me in charge of the new tank construction planning.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

Yep, she thinks we are going to save our economic stimulus money...NOT!!!

I'm thinking a nice canister filter, some kick arse lighting, and maybe another 55g. 

I'm also considering fixing this one up a bit, and selling it at a profit so we can get a newer one...possibly bigger. 

I really hate that box being inside the tank and I don't think we can remove it without either damaging the tank, creating a huge eye sore, or depreciating the resale value.


----------



## Mrs I <3 Fish (Apr 9, 2008)

I <3 Fish said:


> I'm also considering fixing this one up a bit, and selling it at a profit so we can get a newer one...possibly *bigger*.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ... for Clown Loaches! LOL


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

LOL Ya that is what I am doing with my 55 getting good stuff and fixing it up and then buying a 75-120gallon for my room or living room which ever one it will fit into. I know I will never get a car now lol. Once you get going I know it is hard to stop. Also just sold my saltwater tank So I am excited about that.


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2008)

180g tanks are pretty awesome! And one would definitely hold some Clown Loaches! 


Sometimes I wonder why I'm always broke....then I look at my fish tanks.....


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> Sometimes I wonder why I'm always broke....then I look at my fish tanks.....


Same here lol. my dad said are you sure you want to spen your whole check on your tank I said ya if I am going to do it I need to get good products


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Is the 55 for fish or is it for a big sump underneath.? When I saw the pictures, I thought that was what you had. If you get that area cleaned up and fill it with media, you could pull the water through it will a canister filter and get double duty. For the amount of space that hex takes up, you might fit it a 6' x 2' x 2' tank. It might take awhile to sell, but if you paint the light wood black, I bet it would be more "current" in style and more desirable.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

JustOneMore20 said:


> Sometimes I wonder why I'm always broke....then I look at my fish tanks.....



Don't I know the feeling!!


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

emc7 said:


> Is the 55 for fish or is it for a big sump underneath.? When I saw the pictures, I thought that was what you had. If you get that area cleaned up and fill it with media, you could pull the water through it will a canister filter and get double duty. For the amount of space that hex takes up, you might fit it a 6' x 2' x 2' tank. It might take awhile to sell, but if you paint the light wood black, I bet it would be more "current" in style and more desirable.



Yep, I'm still deciding what to do. I think I'm going to get it cleaned up, price out the filtration/lighting and go from there. It's actually a 75g, and with the money from selling it, and the gov. cash we have on the way I'm thinking a brand new 125-150 would look awfully nice right there.


----------



## Ricker (Nov 23, 2007)

> Yep, I'm still deciding what to do. I think I'm going to get it cleaned up, price out the filtration/lighting and go from there. It's actually a 75g, and with the money from selling it, and the gov. cash we have on the way I'm thinking a brand new 125-150 would look awfully nice right there.


Sweet ya my mom and dad is like the goverment is giving us money lol. Can't wait tell they get there darn taxes in cause they are going to help me get a bigger saltwater tank set up. 


> It might take awhile to sell, but if you paint the light wood black, I bet it would be more "current" in style and more desirable.


I agree with that/ Also you might want to sand it all down and stain it maybe.


----------



## pokefan (Feb 26, 2008)

I know you've decided on selling now but I just found THIS on pt.net. If you still need info on how the filter works I bet they could help you out.

-Link to thread-

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

wolfy..if you want to sand and redo the wood;do it in black..go to your friendly sherwin williams paint store..tell them you want some "Tileclad 2" in "safety black"......it is a 2 part epoxy paint that i have been using for about 30 years or so.although when i made wood tanks i preferred to use their polane epoxy paint.


----------

